# Hallo zusammen =)



## YumikoJun (30. September 2019)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich bin die Yumi (allgemein auch als Jenny bekannt) und zocke im Prinzip seit ich in den Windeln lag. Kein Witz, mein Vater und mein big Bro sind Schuld. 

Fantasy, MMORPGs, Farming Games , Horror, Sci-Fi, Strategie und und und ... ich mag eigentlich fast alles. Wie jeder andere habe ich einen großen Steam-Friedhof. Was das angeht, arbeite ich an einer Lösung und bin bereits dabei mir einen Gaming-Clon anzuschaffen. 

Haut mal raus was ihr so zockt. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja im Rift oder so! 

_Till next time 
YumikoJun 
_


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. September 2019)

Hey, willkommen im Forum  

Ich zocke im Moment gar nix  Müsste allerdings auch mal den Steam-Friedhof abbauen, denke als nächstes werde ich vllt die Deus Ex-Teile angehen, die liegen seit Jahren unangetastet in meiner Bibliothek


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2019)

hi, viel spaß, ruhig mal auch comments schreiben


----------



## Loosa (30. September 2019)

YumikoJun schrieb:


> ich bin die Yumi (allgemein auch als Jenny bekannt) und zocke im Prinzip seit ich in den Windeln lag. Kein Witz, mein Vater und mein big Bro sind Schuld.



Womöglich zocken hier sogar welche, obwohl sie wieder in Windeln _sind_. 

Holla und willkommen im Forum. Viel Spaß beim stöbern, mitlesen und kommentieren! 
Immer empfehlenswert sind  Der heutige Tag war gut/ merkwürdig, weil..., Was mich gerade aufregt (der durchschnittliche PC-Zocker), oder auch sowas wie "Fun movies, lustiges Zeug" und "Interessante Sachen".


----------



## MrFob (30. September 2019)

Moin moin und willkommen im Forum.



YumikoJun schrieb:


> Haut mal raus was ihr so zockt.



Hauptsaechlich Story-lastige single player Titel.
Das sind natuerlich viele RPGs wie Mass Effect, die Witcher Reihe, Deus Ex oder gute alte deutsche Qualitaetsware aus dem Hause Piranha Bytes und Action Adventures wie Assassin's Creed oder Quantum Break.

Aber Genre ist da gar nicht so wichtig, insofern fallen da auch gerne mal Strategiespiele (wie Starcraft 2 oder XCOM), Puzzler (Portal, Talos Principle), natuerlich Shooter wie Half Life oder Far Cry, P&C Adventures und sogar ab und an mal ein Survival Spiel wie Subnautica drunter.
Solange ich mitfiebern und im besten Fall vielleicht auch mal die eine oder andere Entscheidung treffen aknn bin ich dafuer zu haben.

Im Moment sitze ich noch an Greedfall was natuerlich genau ins Schema passt.

Viel Spass im Forum. Loosa hat ja schon ein paar Threads vorgeschlagen aber mMn den wichtigsten vergessen: Was spielt ihr gerade.


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. September 2019)

Leider hört man immer von fast allen Leuten, die sich hier neu vorstellen danach nicht mehr viel. Hoffe das ist diesmal anders. In diesem Sinne: Hallo


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. September 2019)

Ein Herzliches Willkommen, auch an den zukünftigen Gaming-Klon. 
Den brauche ich ebenfalls.

Verschwinde nicht sofort in Rabowkes Keller, so wie die Anderen, die nie wieder gesehen wurden.


----------



## Zybba (1. Oktober 2019)

Willkommen!


----------



## MichaelG (1. Oktober 2019)

Willkommen im Club des Wahnsinns.


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hey, willkommen im Forum
> 
> Ich zocke im Moment gar nix  Müsste allerdings auch mal den Steam-Friedhof abbauen, denke als nächstes werde ich vllt die Deus Ex-Teile angehen, die liegen seit Jahren unangetastet in meiner Bibliothek


Gar nix klingt aber so langweilig


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Moin moin und willkommen im Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die besten Games sind sowieso die mit Entscheidungen, welche am Ende auch was bewirken.


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club des Wahnsinns.



Danke, da fühle ich mich doch direkt wohl.


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Willkommen!



Dankeee


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ein Herzliches Willkommen, auch an den zukünftigen Gaming-Klon.
> Den brauche ich ebenfalls.
> 
> Verschwinde nicht sofort in Rabowkes Keller, so wie die Anderen, die nie wieder gesehen wurden.



Ich nehme für den Clon übrigens gerne Namensvorschläge an. 

Ist das denn so häufig die Regel?


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Leider hört man immer von fast allen Leuten, die sich hier neu vorstellen danach nicht mehr viel. Hoffe das ist diesmal anders. In diesem Sinne: Hallo



Muss an dem Death Stare deines Profilbilds liegen.


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Womöglich zocken hier sogar welche, obwohl sie wieder in Windeln _sind_.
> 
> Holla und willkommen im Forum. Viel Spaß beim stöbern, mitlesen und kommentieren!
> Immer empfehlenswert sind  Der heutige Tag war gut/ merkwürdig, weil..., Was mich gerade aufregt (der durchschnittliche PC-Zocker), oder auch sowas wie "Fun movies, lustiges Zeug" und "Interessante Sachen".



Oh, da kenne ich sogar so einige. 


Danke für die Vorschläge, ich gucke gleich mal etwas durch, aber bei manchen Threads alles durchzulesen ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## YumikoJun (1. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hi, viel spaß, ruhig mal auch comments schreiben



Thank you. 

Kommentar. <-- erledigt.


----------



## MartinaKohler (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo allerseits! Freut mich, dem Club der Verrückten beizutreten!


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2019)

Ein Gruezi auch von meiner Seite


----------



## YumikoJun (2. Oktober 2019)

MartinaKohler schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits! Freut mich, dem Club der Verrückten beizutreten!



Warum sind hier denn alle verrückt?


----------



## YumikoJun (2. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ein Gruezi auch von meiner Seite



Dankeschöön. 


Große und bunte Bildsignaturen sind in der Tat doof.


----------



## Gerd61 (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo erstmal, mein Name ist Gerhard und ich bin 45 Jahre alt, ich bin durch die Google Suche hier auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden,

und auf diesem Wege möchte ich erst einmal "Hallo" an alle sagen.

Beruflich bin ich im Baugewerbe als Dachdecker Tätig! 

< Links entfernt >

1. Dürfen die das so einfach verkaufen?
2. Darf oder kann man das wirklich Online machen?
3. Macht das Sinn oder sollte man sich doch die Mühe machen und zum Amt gehen? Oder kann man das auch schriftlich machen und gibt es da vordrucke?


----------

